# 2009 Buck Contest Enter Here!



## Lewis

Attention OGF Hunters!

The OGF staff and Portage County Outdoors are pleased to announce the fourth annual "Buck of The Year" Contest.

The winner will receive some of the latest OGF gear as well as a special plaque recognizing their accomplishment!

OGF's hunting forums have been a great success and their growth has exceeded our expectations, thanks to our great members. 

Contestants,please enter your Buck pictures right here in this thread.It is fine to post some details about your hunt. 

Voters...vote right here in this thread.

Some may vote now,others may elect to wait until after the upcoming shotgun season and muzzleloader seasons.
Either way....Let's see who is crowned the winner!

The rules are pretty simple...
1.The Buck must be taken in Ohio.
2.Any bucks entered must be from the current 2009 season (bow,shotgun or muzzleloader)
3.Any Buck entered must have been killed by a registered OGF member,not a friend,family member or aquaintence.
4.You must have a photo of the Buck on OGF
5.You must be an OGF member to vote.
6.Do not vote for yourself
7.Only one vote per member.
8.OGF staff are not eligible.(although the OGF staff will vote in the event of a tie)
9.Do not post in this thread unless it is to vote or post a picture to enter your deer!
10.Voting closes January 31st 2010.
Good luck!
__________________


----------



## alumcreeker

on wed. oct 7, 2009 at 7:45am in a crazy wind storm i killed this main frame 8pt with two kickers on his left g2 with my hoyt compound bow. he is 21.5 spread and weighed field dressed at 213 (weight thanks to delaware meats) its my biggest bodied and rack deer i have ever killed guessing him to score around 145-150 gross before deductions


----------



## critter

Took this 14 point on 9/28/09 at 20 yards, has a few 1'' or so kickers coming out by base of antlers. This is best buck ive taken in my 10 years of hunting


----------



## r9ptbuck

*Hunt Details*:
Date: 10-10-09
Hunter: Ryan Morris
Weather: Perfect
Weapon: Martin Bengal 
Broadhead: Rage Two Blade

8 points with a 22 inch inside spread!


----------



## 3 to 1

Details:
Name: Bryan Kibler
10 pointer buck waiting to be scored for Buckeye Big Buck Club (est. 150's).
Wieghed 250Lbs. at the butcher + 53Lb. gut pile = 303+ Lbs.
Weapon: Horton crossbow- Easton Tracer bolts- Rage 3 blade broadheads.
Date: 10/10/09


----------



## AGS1451A

Details:
Name: Greg Wells
12 pt buck taken October 11 in Ross Co. at my parents farm.
PSE compound bow and Spitfire 3-blade broadheads, 36 yard shot.
Processor estimated weight at 275-300 pound on foot.


----------



## Procraftboats21

Name: Austin Dunlap
Location: Columbiana County, OH. 
9pt Buck killed 10/19/09, Field dressed 180lbs/210lbs Live
20 yard shot, MAGNUS STINGER BROADHEAD, straight through the shoulder (bet your rage 2 blade can't do that)


----------



## Got One

NAME: Steve Puruczky
DATE TAKEN: 10/25/09 6:00 PM in Geauga Co.
SHOT: 16 Yards, Ten Point Lazer, Rage 3 Blade
DEER: 9 PT. 22 1/2 inside spread, Gross Score- 156 6/8


----------



## slick81702

date: 10-30-2009
Name: Jason Markham
Weapon: Barrnet RTC-150 Crossbow
Shot: 18yrds, ran 35yrds
Deer: 23pts ( 10pt main-frame) 25 1/2in. inside spread, rough score 170

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af196/slammer77/jasonsbigbuck001.jpg

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af196/slammer77/jasonsbigbuck013.jpg

http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af196/slammer77/jasonsbigbuck006.jpg


----------



## DaleM

Here are the pictures of Slick81702's deer. Nice job!


----------



## slick81702

Thank you dale for getting those pics converted for me! I couldnt get my computer to do anything with it lastnight!!!


----------



## grabrick

NAME: Thomas Grabrick
DATE TAKEN: 11/02/09 - 0910 hrs - Greene Co.
DEER: 11 PT. 19" inside spread, Gross Score - 145 

 

 

If you are interested in the story...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=132688


----------



## tcba1987

Taken By Don Huff (provega777) 
Shot with Crossbow at about 20 yards on 11-04-09 
9 pts taken in Tuscarawas County near New Philadelphia


----------



## Skarfer

Figured I'd throw my name in this hat as well......not a monster at all, but very happy with this buck nontheless.

date: 10-3-2009
Name: Scott Mizeres
Weapon: Hoyt Raider Intruder - Gold Tip Pro Hunter Carbon Arrows - Rage 2 blade 
Shot: 7 yards
Deer: 10pts


----------



## rack-a-holic

name: Jacob Newman
date of deer taken and location: November 7, 2009.. howard ohio
weapon: fred bear truth..67 lb draw..28 in whitetail extreme arrows...100 grain blood runner broad heads
deer take: 9 point buck broadside at 10 yards...double lung shot only ran 55 yards
hunting info: i used a doe bleat..grunted..rattled..grunted..shot..all within 10 minutes


----------



## OhioStuds2310

Name: Kevin Robertson
Date Harvested: Nov. 1st 2009
Location: Columbiana County, Ohio
Weapon: Compound Bow (Limbsaver DZ-36)...Victory Arrows...Ram Cat Broadheads using Doc's Evade Scent Elimination Products and Doc's Devestator 249
Details: Scored 155-4/8", Field Dressed @ 225lbs Approx 280lbs live weight, Has a Double Main Beam with 11 scoreable points shot @ 15 yards.


----------



## fshnteachr

Not a monster, but my first bowkill! I am very proud of this guy! Harvested Nov. 7 in Greene Co. at 7:14am.


----------



## nicklesman

Not a monster but my first buck


----------



## basstrackerman

11 point,25 yard shot while chasing a doe. ten point crossbow,,spitfire 100 gr


----------



## riograd09

I shot this buck 11/14 at 7:54 a.m. in Hocking county, OH. 
I used a Horton crossbow at muzzy, 100 grain, 3-blade broad heads
I grunted him in from 100 yards with the primos buck roar. 
8-points


----------



## g-lisch

Was lucky enought o kill this buck on November third the weather was perfect he came up a trail grunting none stop, he was fifteen yards away when mathews mq32 sent the three blade rage on it's way, he was about 225lbs on the hoof and the taxidermist aged him at five and a half years, the best part are the split brows


----------



## BaconStrip

Greg Hildebrand, Brunswick, Ohio,, Deer harvested in Columbia Station, Ohio
Thank you God! Friday, November 13th, 7:45 am.
I got to my spot at 5:45am, 50 yards before my stand i tied on a drag string soaked with "Doc's Extreme Heat" then walked 20 yards from my stand and 100 yards past my stand. then returned to the trail that ascends up the hillside 20 yards from my stand and hung my drag string on a branch. I then climbed into my stand, said a prayer thanking God for everything he has given me and for the opportunity to be sitting in my tree stand on such a beautiful morning. I waited for daylight. At daybreak i gave a couple loud doe bleats and two grunts and heard a deer destroying a tree some 100 yards behind me, i grunted again, then silence,,some 30 minutes later I heard a deer walking and looked over and saw him coming, He went behind some trees so i stood up and clipped on my release,he got to my scent trail and put his nose to the ground and came in like i had him on a crank bait, followed the trail and at 30 yards went behind a tree so I drew my Mathews Switchback XT, he continued on the scent trail then he stopped to sniff the string at 20 yards and i released my Easton ACC with a Muzzy 100 grain broadhead . I saw the shot was perfect and he took two big leaps and stood, still 20yards away so i reached back and grabbed another arrow, Knocked it and shot again dropping him in his tracks.
He is 10point, 26 3/4" mains, 20" Spread, 40"s of mass measurements dressed at 250 pounds, 26" neck behind the ears, and he *Officially Scored* *187 7/8 gross* Boone and Crockett 184 5/8" Net
Certainly the buck of a life time.
Buckmasters has notified me he is the #1 of all time in Ohio, for the Perfect/Compound Bow Category and #6 in the world! AM I DREAMING? BTR Official Score 171 3/8" (no inside spread) and 190 3/8" composite (with inside spread)


----------



## OhioStuds2310

Sorry...just wanted to give a little story of my 2009 Buck & an extra Picture.

Well vacation for me started on Oct. 30th and it didnt take long for the hard work and a lil bit of luck to all work in my favor. I had been hunting a funnel between two clover fields where there was an abundance of big buck sign along with a variety of pictures that I had captured throughout the month of September and October. On the morning of the 31st I seen a nice 8 pt probably in the 130's nudging six does but after not being presented with a shot the woods seemed to die off. I got down out and went to hang a stand in another funnel along a crick between a cow pasture and a huge 1/2 cut corn field which is where I knew a lot of the big bucks were staging at before they crossed the road under the cover of darkness to go and feed at our feeders which is probably about 700 yards from my stand. We had two or three shooters that were frequently appearing at this feeder about an hour after sunset so I put together a plan to invade in on there staging area and hang a stand. I hung the stand at 1 o'clock and went back showered at the camp and was back in at 2 o'clock. I didnt start seeing deer until about 5:15. I seen a 125" 8 pt nudgin around three does and out of no where I heard a couple deer on the hillside in front of me run down the hill and I knew what was goin on. The two does followed by a big narly buck were headed my way. I stood up and bleated 2 times and I heard the big buck splash into the creek and start a b-line for my setup. He was crunching and busting everything in site as he walked directly at me. I didnt actually see him untill he was forty yards in front of me due to alot of brush and a big oak in front of me. I slowly reached for my bow, clipped my release, and drew. I settled the pin in a shooting lane at 15 yards. He walked threw the lane and the arrow was set loose. Crack! He ran at full sprint 20 yards into a barb wire fence, sparks flew everywhere as he went up off all four feet down on the fence on his neck. He turned ran twenty yards passed my tree and did the old stiff legged wobble and bit the dust. I knew he was big but not this big. He scored 155-4/8 and dressed out at 224lb.


----------



## Gruper

On Veteran's Day I shot a buck of a life time. I was hunting my Uncles Bud&#8217;s farm in Warren County surrounded by thick honeysuckle. At 12:15pm this bruiser came in with his nose to the ground. Took aim and hit him at 13 yards, ran 30 yards and dropped. His official green score was 185 7/8, 10 points, G3-16", 22" spread and weighed 250 lbs.
Uncle Bud was a Korean War Veteran and passed away a couple months ago. In one of our last conversation, shortly before he died, I asked him to send a big one my way, and I can't help but feel he did...on Veteran's Day.


----------



## HVAC-MAN

Here is a picture of sammy cappelli age 14, he shot this deer the 1st evening of the youth hunt 2009. This is his 6th deer and 4th buck. Last season's youth hunt he shot a 8 point that scored a 122, and he shot this years buck within 20 yards of where he shot his 2008 buck. He shot the buck at 142 steps with a T/C Encore 50 cal. Good job again kid, DAD


----------



## fireline

I got this buck on 11/17 in Tusc, Scored 134.


----------



## BITE-ME

I got this nice buck on a buddies farm. It's my personal best buck for both body and rack size. Listed below are the details:

Date - 11/15/09
County -Warren
Weapon - Compound Bow
Measurements - 8pt with 23" inside spread

If you would like to here the story, here is a link to the post I made in the "Bowhunting" forum - http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=133544

 


Here are some photos of the same buck that a buddy had taken while fishing on Caesar Creek a week earlier. The pictures were taken on the shoreline about a mile from where I shot him.


----------



## belpreflathead

This is the nicest whitetail I've ever harvested. I have been watching him on my trail cam for the past 2 years. Have had multiple night time pics of this deer and only 6 daytime pics . 
He decided to make a daytime appearance on Dec. 2 this year and now i can get a better look at why i started calling him ol' trashy........ not 1 straight antler on his head.
I threw in a pic of him on hoof earlier in the season.
Taken Dec 2 2009
20 ga. H&R Ultra slug
Remington core-lokt sabot 
Washington county ( just outside of Belpre ) 
8 pt 17" inside


----------



## CarpCommander

Got this guy on Oct 20th this year-totally caught me by surprise. It was forcasted highs in the upper 60's and a high wind warning.  At any rate he came in from a totally unexpected way, and I had to make a split second to shoot or pass. I obviously didn't pass...lol.

He grosses 140 2/8", has 13 scorables, a 6" drop tine, and a double throat patch. I know there's a lot bigger deer posted, but the pics turned out fabulous and I just had to share!


----------



## wildman

Shot this buck around Cincinnati in early October on an evening hunt he ran 40 yards and fell down the steepest hill around field dressed at 215lbs it was really terrible dragging him out! 
He is 4.5 years old with a 21 inch inside spread 26inch mains 6.5inch brow's 8.5 inch g2. Scores around 147 give or take. I will find out the exact score in a week, when I get it back from getting the European mount. ( M.O.A. is doing it) Not my biggest but really close. So I didn't get a traditional mount.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

My vote goes to CarpCommander I like his deer, it has a lot of charecter


----------



## buckeyeguy

Congratulations to all contestants on some great looking deer! My vote is for *Bite-Me*. It was a difficult choice but I really liked the story behind it. 

Again, congrats to all. I hope everyone, contestants and non-contestants had a great season with some good memories.


----------



## Stripers4Life

x 2 for baconstrip! :!


----------



## idontknow316

My vote goes to Gruper.


----------



## buckzye11

Gotta go with baconstrip, yeah hes the highest scoring, but one look at that grandpa of a buck, you know he was the baddest buck in the woods.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I believe a supporting member should get votes it was either bite me or got one

GOT ONE


----------



## Hetfieldinn

They're all beautiful bucks.

My vote goes to GotOne.

Congrats to all.


----------



## meatwagon

I agree with Het.all the bucks are nice!GotOne gets my vote.I think there are a couple bigger bucks but he has been with the OGF family longer than most posting their bucks.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## buck.eyehunter

well my vote goes to gotone there are some great bucks posted,but I got to see this buck with in a hour after he shot it. and the picture does not do it justice. goodluck guys .........................mike


----------



## wildman

A lot of really nice bucks on here. I get a kick out of the guys that join to post there buck oct/09 nov/09. I take in a count how long they have been on this sight. 

*Got one *has a symmetrical rack that looks good also has a 23 inch spread my vote goes to him. slick bite-me AGS1451A and critter were really close. The symmetrical rack was the deciding factor along with the quality of the pic. I think if some of the pic's on some were better my choice would be different. OhioStuds2310's a little over kill. Grubers were perfect, nice deer but to new to the sight. Great deer though!!

A lot of nice buck from other members. Keep it up!


----------



## capt.scott

My vote goes to Got-One

Nice job Steve

Excellent Quality in this State


----------



## slick81702

hey guys, I got my mount back this past week and thought i would post an updated picture!ATTACH]28190[/ATTACH] Im waitting on getting it scored, I have been so busy with work i cant find the time! I would also like to give props to Jeff Kismore for doing one hell of a job on the mount!!! Update! I got the offical score done this evening! 165 4/8ths as a typical plus 12 2/8 of non-typical inches= 182 7/8 - 4 6/8ths of deductions= 178 1/8th final score!!! not bad for my first buck!


----------



## BigV

Lots of great looking bucks!
Great job to all those who participated.
Got One gets my vote.


----------



## B Thomas

All nice "RACKS" but Im voting for 

Steve Puruczky

GOT ONE


----------



## One Legged Josh

GOT ONE gets my vote.


----------



## Toxic

Mines not a monster, but it's my biggest so far.


----------



## Shortdrift

Couldn't find my previous post so I will enter again. Got One


----------



## tchrist5

My vote goes to Baconstrip


----------



## fishintechnician

Got One has my vote

good mass good spread and pretty symetrical


----------



## AGS1451A

My vote goes to baconstrip.

Very nice deer and it sounds like a perfectly planned hunt.


----------



## Lundy

Guys,

The period for entering your pictures will be up at the end of bow season.

Lewis will then provide the format for voting.

You can vote all you want now but it doesn't mean anything, yet


----------



## BaddFish

I gotta support a fellow muskie guy- my vote is for Bite-Me


----------



## flwboy2010

Yep bacon strip is the best buck all the way around hands down


----------



## PapawSmith

wildman said:


> A lot of really nice bucks on here. I get a kick out of the guys that join to post there buck oct/09 nov/09. I take in a count how long they have been on this site


They joined so they can win the $10,000,000 first prize I'm sure.  There are a couple guys that joined and first posted their deer but I noticed that most nice animals were taken by guys that have been around a year or longer but have not posted much. That would better explain their success; They are scouting and hunting while we are pounding the key boards with our "this is how I do it" BS.
Since Buckmasters, Boone and Crocket, nor Pope and Young will consider how long (or how many posts) the successful hunters have been OGF'ers nor will they create a formula to add this time or post count to the official scores than nor shall I. This is a big buck contest not a big buddy contest.
Baconstrip's buck hands down, not really even close on size and/or quality IMO.


----------



## jotoona

Baconstrip hands down is king. He out scored Got One by more than 40 plus inches and Buck Masters classified Baconstrips monster as the new Ohio state record in the Perfect - Compound Bow category. So its absolutley ridiculous to say that one mans deer is better because he has been a member longer. If this how its going to judged then there is no point in having a Buck of the year Contest.


----------



## puterdude

Awful lot of nice looking bucks for sure.Got-one gets my vote.


----------



## Stoshu

Congrat's on ALL the great bucks harvested this season.... My vote goes to baconstrips...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

My vote has to go to Baconstrip....However all the bucks are great deer,,,Any man would have to be proud to hang any of them on his wall..Including Roger Raglin......JIM.....CL.....


----------



## luv fishing

got-one gots my vote


----------



## kprice

jotoona said:


> Baconstrip hands down is king. He out scored Got One by more than 40 plus inches and Buck Masters classified Baconstrips monster as the new Ohio state record in the Perfect - Compound Bow category. So its absolutley ridiculous to say that one mans deer is better because he has been a member longer. If this how its going to judged then there is no point in having a Buck of the year Contest.


haha yeah..... I guess your right... If someone tags a nice buck they should join, make 3 posts and win the contest. The guy contributed nothing to the site other than post a picture with the amazing buck he arrowed... Sorry but my vote would def go to got one since he was not ALL about the contest


----------



## Lewis

Guys...If you want to add a commentary to your vote that is fine,but to keep things organized and on track,all posts that are not votes or entries will be deleted.
See the rules at the top of page one.
"do not post in this thread unless it is to vote or enter your buck".
Thanks!


----------



## triton175

Got One - that's a beautiful deer!


----------



## General

Belpre Flathead gets no love? That buck has so much character....His main beams almost touch they wrap around so far....He has my VOTE


----------



## nicklesman

got one gets my vote


----------



## MATTY DOG

my vote baconstrip


----------



## slick81702

kprice said:


> haha yeah..... I guess your right... If someone tags a nice buck they should join, make 3 posts and win the contest. The guy contributed nothing to the site other than post a picture with the amazing buck he arrowed... Sorry but my vote would def go to got one since he was not ALL about the contest


I guess your right Kprice! But what about the fact that my deer is bigger and has more charicter than Gotone's but because he has been a member longer and is buddys with all the big wigs here on Ogf he gets the vote?! Makes NO sence at all!! If you want to have a contest for the guy that has been on the longest or postes the most then start one up! The part that pisses me off isnt that My deer hasent gotten any vote its that gotone and not his deer are getting the votes! With that said baconstrip weather he joined to win a t-shirt and hat or to share that amazing buck! Who cares!!!! His buck is the biggest and highest scoring in the contest! That what this is right a big BUCK contest right? Baconstrip gets my vote!


----------

